
Mode Studio – Python, R and SQL Editor - beigebrucewayne
https://blog.modeanalytics.com/announcing-mode-studio-and-r/
======
gringoDan
On a related note, Mode's SQL tutorial is the best comprehensive introduction
to the language that I've come across. If you go through all of it you can get
from zero knowledge to 95% of the SQL skills you'll need as a data analyst.

[https://community.modeanalytics.com/sql/tutorial/introductio...](https://community.modeanalytics.com/sql/tutorial/introduction-
to-sql/)

~~~
abhishekjha
I am trying to learn intermediate to advanced SQL as my employer wants me to
but apart from the the most basic keywords I don't see a lot of difference
between Basic to Intermediate SQL. Or maybe by intermediate it means designing
a good data model which shouldn't be concerned with SQL. My question is, if
someone asks me to learn the advanced SQL constructs, where do I go? What do I
look for?

~~~
swirepe
I found that the book SQL Antipatterns helped me figure out some advanced SQL
constructs. It presents a problem, shows the naive solution, takes apart that
solution, and shows a better way.

------
tlrobinson
If you're looking for something free, open source, selfhosted, or doesn't
require programming knowledge (but allows SQL if needed), there's Metabase:
[https://metabase.com/](https://metabase.com/)

Disclaimer: I work on Metabase

~~~
nrjames
Metabase is great but try as I might, I cannot get it to connect to a Postgres
database over SSL. So... I'm using Redash instead, where it was easier to make
that happen.

~~~
discussedbefore
[https://github.com/metabase/metabase/issues/6435#issuecommen...](https://github.com/metabase/metabase/issues/6435#issuecomment-346477236)

[https://github.com/metabase/metabase/issues/6095](https://github.com/metabase/metabase/issues/6095)

------
jmcphers
This blog post asserts that Mode Studio supports R Notebooks. It's worth
noting that these don't appear to have anything to do with the R Notebooks
that you get in RStudio[0].

They appear to be identical to its Python notebooks except for the language,
like running a Jupyter with an R kernel.

[0]
[https://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/r_notebooks.html](https://rmarkdown.rstudio.com/r_notebooks.html)

------
velp
Somewhat related, but I absolutely love Mode. In a previous role my team used
it extensively - by far the easiest tool of its kind I've used. Great support
too.

Can't recommend their tutorials enough, to echo another here they really cover
everything you need to get started

------
smoe
After quickly skimming the terms of service[0]. Do I understand correctly that
in the free version, all your content has to be public?

I'm not against that model (actually like it), but it isn't at all clear to me
from the blog post or the main page.

[0]:
[https://about.modeanalytics.com/tos/](https://about.modeanalytics.com/tos/)
under "4\. Financial Terms"

"The public function is available free of charge for public use and allows you
only to view information other Mode users disclose using the public function.
When you use the public function, you may disclose or upload Your Content
using only the public function. "

~~~
mulmen
That's a really interesting approach. Give away the platform to get everyone's
data for free. Like GitHub for data.

~~~
dereksteer
Nobody at Mode will ever look at data in your database without express written
permission. Period.

~~~
mulmen
Maybe I misunderstand, if you are a free user the data has to be public right?
And any user can use the public data?

~~~
dereksteer
Regardless of whether you are on a free or paid account, you have two options:

-Public: Upload data or use data that is already in a database that Mode hosts. All data and analysis done here is visible to anyone. This is most commonly used with the SQL tutorials that others have posted about here.

-Private: Connect your database to Mode and do analysis on your own data. This is only visible to people you add to your Mode Organization. In fact, making your private data accessible to people outside your Organization is a paid feature and comes with more granular permission controls.

We have tried to make this as clear as possible in the product and ToS, but
looks like we missed on the latter. We will revise to make it clearer.

------
dmicah
I couldn't tell from the landing page whether this is a desktop app, or
whether it runs in a browser. Could be interesting if it is a desktop app.

~~~
mrgordon
It runs in your browser which is key to allowing people across the
organization easy access to data. Its great! I was one of their early
customers and I still use it most days.

~~~
cup-of-tea
Yeah because people haven't been able to share data before browser based
editors...

------
pclark
I adore Mode - i find it the best SQL editor and dashboard by a huge margin. I
mostly just use it as a SQL editor and then there’s an amazing ability to turn
that SQL into exceptionally useful dashboards.

------
scottmcdot
I can see the use case of this being similar to having Excel connected to an
SQL server and creating some pivot charts off of the connection. Then rather
than emailing the Excel file (which might be quite large depending on how much
data is pulled into Excel), emailing a URL which is much cleaner.

Am I correct in thinking that Mode is not really a reporting platform (e.g.,
QlikView, Power BI) and more of an investigative, analytics-sharing tool?

~~~
manigandham
Yes, it's more exploratory and lower-level. It can do the usual "dashboard"
style reports but its closer to Juypter notebooks and allows you to run python
+ sql (+ R now) and even edit the HTML to make your own visualizations.

------
tzm
Similar to [https://exploratory.io/](https://exploratory.io/)

------
vijucat
This look amazing, and the WYSIWYG editor mode is what R Markdown notebooks
(in RStudio) are missing right now.

However, there seems to be no way of uploading a private .csv? I need to make
it public OR allow access to my company database (, which is simply not going
to happen unless you have an on-premises solution)?

------
digitalzombie
I have to sign up to see this in action? No video demo or anything? I don't
even know if this is a software where you download or if it's a web service
cloud thing.

I think this is such a bad way to announce a product. Or lazy way.

I'll stick to Rstudio and Rodeo.

------
Achshar
I've been trying my hand at something similar. It's not nearly as finished as
mode is though.

[https://github.com/Jungle-Works/AllSpark](https://github.com/Jungle-
Works/AllSpark)

------
gregwebs
Mode is a great tool for running a query and executing some code afterwards
and even distributing that report to others. However, its important to keep in
mind that it doesn't have any real organizational tools which limit its use
case. There are no tools for versioning and sharing notebooks (there is
actually a shared query feature that is available at extra cost) and code (and
you can only run the versions of code they have installed), or modeling your
data and report parameterization is very difficult. Also, (perhaps due to
being solely browser based) there can be issues working with larger data sets.

------
scottmcdot
Where is the data housed? Mode servers?

~~~
hrivers
Mode doesn’t do any private data warehousing, it just connects to your own
hosted data

